# HTC Google edition



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

This might seem dumb but will the Google edition have it's own section or.... Lol. Just a little confused on where to go for my info on the phone I just ordered

sent using a tin can and some string


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Google edition is the same as an international variation I've been told..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------

